# Audi Cabriolet



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2001)

i currently have an 85 VW cabriolet that is ugly, but wont die...runs like a champ with 178,000 miles. i woudl like to sell this ferrari kit car thing i have and this cabrio to fund an Audi Cabrio...that is if they are good cars and worth it. so any suggestions? i figure they are a bit rare, i dont see many. any place on the web good for info on them? it will ahve to be a fantastic ride in order for me to give up this vw cabriolet that won't quit.


----------

